# The Vehicle Graveyard Trail - Norfolk (January 2020)



## at1503 (Jun 29, 2020)

Welcome to my first post! This wasn't so much an explore - more something I stumbled upon by chance as part of a walk I was doing. 

These vehicles are all on display very publicly as they sit on a public right of way. I was therefore surpised to see how they'd decayed naturally and had not been the subject of vandalism. The first car I saw was this Morris Minor 1000. 















It'd clearly been sat there a while as the insides weren't in great shape (unfortunately I didn't get any pictures of this). I revisited the car a few months later and found it in pretty much the same state, albeit with more ivy weaving its way through the grill. 





Can you make out what this is? I actually, at first, walked straight past it! It was only when I took a second look from this angle that I realised it was a combine harvester, covered in brambles. 




I'd be interested to know how long this as been here and how it got there in the first place. I'm guessing it broke down and they never bothered to repair it. 

Finally, just next to the combine is this tractor. This is probably in the worst state of the lot, but I thought it still looked nice as the undergrowth enveloped it. 














There are, I think, a fair few other things dotted around the area I've yet to find. I may well revisit and document these too. In future posts I do hope to have many more pictures featured, this is just the start  I hope you found this interesting - thanks for reading!


----------



## Phantom78 (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm slightly embarrassed to know admit to knowing this, but the Combine Harvester is a 1960's Claas Matador "Standard" (I think). When I was growing up, the Local Farmer had a Matador "Gigante'" which was the "sports/ super duper/special edition" of it's day fitted with all the bells & whistles.  Happy, carefree days. 

Do you mind if I ask whereabouts in Norfolk these are? I haven't seen one in years, PM me? (They've all survived this long, I'd hate to see them vandalised now).


----------



## at1503 (Jul 2, 2020)

Phantom78 said:


> I'm slightly embarrassed to know admit to knowing this, but the Combine Harvester is a 1960's Claas Matador "Standard" (I think). When I was growing up, the Local Farmer had a Matador "Gigante'" which was the "sports/ super duper/special edition" of it's day fitted with all the bells & whistles.  Happy, carefree days.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask whereabouts in Norfolk these are? I haven't seen one in years, PM me? (They've all survived this long, I'd hate to see them vandalised now).



That's really interesting to hear, I wouldn't have had a chance in even guessing the make/model so thanks for the insight! Currently you aren't able to receive PM's but you may try and message me if you wish


----------



## Potter (Jul 6, 2020)

Somebody really should enquire about buying and restoring that Moggy.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 6, 2020)

Potter said:


> Somebody really should enquire about buying and restoring that Moggy.



Iv got one lurking in my garden! unfortunately there are wort very little in this state


----------



## at1503 (Jul 6, 2020)

Potter said:


> Somebody really should enquire about buying and restoring that Moggy.



It's a waste yeah...I beleive the old bloke who lives in the house next to this path owns it. I can't imagine he'd sell it on anytime soon!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 2, 2020)

That's an excellent first post.
I like the look of this. 
Nice one


----------



## Wrench (Oct 2, 2020)

That's an excellent first post.
I like the look of this. 
Nice one


----------



## Wrench (Oct 2, 2020)

So good I seem to have said it twice &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## at1503 (Oct 7, 2020)

Tbolt said:


> That's an excellent first post.
> I like the look of this.
> Nice one



Thank you!


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 26, 2020)

As the Morris Minor 1000 brought back memories I Googled it and found this :-

Originally called the Mosquito, the Morris Minor was introduced at the Earls Court Motor Show on September 20th, *1948*. After the millionth Minor rolled off the production line on December 22nd 1960, the Morris Minor 1000 was introduced. A total of 349 replicas were produced to the mark this auspicious occasion.

and this, which I found most interesting:

1928
The original 1928 Morris Minor had itself introduced a number of innovative features and had been the first four-wheeled car to sell for £100. The new Morris Minor was launched at the British Motor Show at Earls Court in London on 27 October *1948*.

The first four wheel car! Way back then? I would not have thought they had gone back that far.

Pity someone can't buy it and bring it back, it looks in pretty good condition considering. A complete lack of rust except for the grill. Oh dear, why are I so far away and so old? It ain't fair


----------



## night crawler (Dec 26, 2020)

Phantom78 said:


> I'm slightly embarrassed to know admit to knowing this, but the Combine Harvester is a 1960's Claas Matador "Standard" (I think). When I was growing up, the Local Farmer had a Matador "Gigante'" which was the "sports/ super duper/special edition" of it's day fitted with all the bells & whistles.  Happy, carefree days.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask whereabouts in Norfolk these are? I haven't seen one in years, PM me? (They've all survived this long, I'd hate to see them vandalised now).


You are sad if you recognise it from that, bad as I am.
Interesting photos the Moggy at least looks like it could be restored


----------



## Kilted Mac (Dec 27, 2020)

at1503 said:


> Welcome to my first post! This wasn't so much an explore - more something I stumbled upon by chance as part of a walk I was doing.
> 
> These vehicles are all on display very publicly as they sit on a public right of way. I was therefore surpised to see how they'd decayed naturally and had not been the subject of vandalism. The first car I saw was this Morris Minor 1000.
> 
> ...


Great pictures, WOW ! Those machines will soon be part of nature, looks like the set for a spooky film.


----------



## at1503 (Dec 30, 2020)

Kilted Mac said:


> Great pictures, WOW ! Those machines will soon be part of nature, looks like the set for a spooky film.



Thanks  The combine has now been removed, as has the tractor. When I last visisted they were clearning the area out by the looks of things. The Morris is still there though, in the same place.


----------



## Kilted Mac (Jan 9, 2021)

Maybe the place has been sold off and the new owner making a clean sweep?


----------



## at1503 (Jan 18, 2021)

Kilted Mac said:


> Maybe the place has been sold off and the new owner making a clean sweep?


Potentialy. There's some very run down looking houses nearby which own the land I think. I still haven't explored the site fully.


----------

